# Airbrush Makeup!!!



## kshelia (Mar 12, 2008)

_*Hi, I am new here... I have been looking for people with similar outcomes for airbrush makeup... I used the Id BareMinerals, Signature Minerals and Everyday Minerals for the last two years... liked them very much, saw this infomercial (for Luminess Airbrush), thought it was tooooo much money, so I found it on eBay and purchased the pro system there. I just tried playing with it tonight and WOW!!!! I LOVE IT!!! It is better than my mineral powders ten-fold!!! And after watching the DVD (and I have to admit, UTube prior to receiving it), it was so much easier than I thought it was going to be, literally took maybe a total of 6 minutes, this includes foundation, blush and a touch of bronzer (oh, and picking my perfect shade REALLY DID only take about 10 SECONDS!!!)... Anyone else try this? I am sooooo exicited I can't wait to put it on for work tomorrow!!! It is late, I just had to tell someone!




Has anyone else tried this??? What do you think?*_


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 12, 2008)

There is another thread on it here:

Question on Luminess Air Airbrush cosmetic system


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 12, 2008)

I would love to hear other people's comments. This is something I am interested in, but haven't had the courage to try yet.


----------



## erijane (Mar 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kshelia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _*Hi, I am new here... I have been looking for people with similar outcomes for airbrush makeup... I used the Id BareMinerals, Signature Minerals and Everyday Minerals for the last two years... liked them very much, saw this infomercial (for Luminess Airbrush), thought it was tooooo much money, so I found it on eBay and purchased the pro system there. I just tried playing with it tonight and WOW!!!! I LOVE IT!!! It is better than my mineral powders ten-fold!!! And after watching the DVD (and I have to admit, UTube prior to receiving it), it was so much easier than I thought it was going to be, literally took maybe a total of 6 minutes, this includes foundation, blush and a touch of bronzer (oh, and picking my perfect shade REALLY DID only take about 10 SECONDS!!!)... Anyone else try this? I am sooooo exicited I can't wait to put it on for work tomorrow!!! It is late, I just had to tell someone!



Has anyone else tried this??? What do you think?*_ Never heard of it execpt for the air brush body painting.....


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 13, 2008)

I found some reviews of this product here, here, here and here.

Also check out the spam posts and fake reviews here. Hmmm...red flag for me.


----------



## kshelia (Mar 15, 2008)

I read those reviews as well prior to purchasing my LuminessAir. There website is not fully working, and I think they are still trying to get it completed. I was just so impressed with it, I also watched a bunch of the videos on UTube and had to try it... That's why I looked for it on eBay, I got a much better price on it there. Now, I have had it for less than a week, I have been using it every morning and it is very, very quick and easy now, even goes on much faster than my old routine with my mineral powders. It takes like 5 seconds to clean (and I clean it after each use), and I am absolutely in love with it!!!!

I think it is just a very new product/infomercial and they rushed to get the website up and running to sell them. I am hoping the site is up and running completely in the near future as I would love to check out their other items. There is a section called the luminess store for products and accessories, but it isn't working yet. Anyway, I still love it, I am really glad that I got it.


----------



## easterdawn (Mar 15, 2008)

Can you share the ingredient list with the forum?


----------



## kshelia (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *easterdawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you share the ingredient list with the forum? _*I would like to know the ingredients as well.*__* *_

_*
Their website "cosmetic store" is finally working but it doesn't have the ingredients listed. The sample bottles that came with my airbrush unit don't have ingredients listed either... I did however purchase a new blush and foundation color and was given a customer service email address so I have emailed them asking for a list of ingredients (hopefully it will be included on their website soon). The ingredients may also be included with my newest order since I am ordering the full sizes. I will post anything I find out, all I know right now is that they are water based and supposed to be a hydrated minerals foundation. *_

_*



*_


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 16, 2008)

tooooo expensive for me, I spend lots of money on makeup but not all in one place, I will wait and wait till stuff like this gets cheaper~~


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

this sounds interesting...

Off to youtube


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kshelia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _*Hi, I am new here... I have been looking for people with similar outcomes for airbrush makeup... I used the Id BareMinerals, Signature Minerals and Everyday Minerals for the last two years... liked them very much, saw this infomercial (for Luminess Airbrush), thought it was tooooo much money, so I found it on eBay and purchased the pro system there. I just tried playing with it tonight and WOW!!!! I LOVE IT!!! It is better than my mineral powders ten-fold!!! And after watching the DVD (and I have to admit, UTube prior to receiving it), it was so much easier than I thought it was going to be, literally took maybe a total of 6 minutes, this includes foundation, blush and a touch of bronzer (oh, and picking my perfect shade REALLY DID only take about 10 SECONDS!!!)... Anyone else try this? I am sooooo exicited I can't wait to put it on for work tomorrow!!! It is late, I just had to tell someone!



Has anyone else tried this??? What do you think?*_ can you share please where you buying this? its sound very good!


----------



## evenflo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here, but airbrushing is what got me on this site to start with. I love my system but want to know more too. Since you have been using it longer than me, can you tell me some tips? Can you use other brands of foundation? Anything would be helpful.

Thanks Lots,

Evenflo


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 17, 2008)

I wonder if it can be used with Mineral foundations?


----------



## kshelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can you share please where you buying this? its sound very good! I saw the infomercial and then went to their website (which is getting better), slowly coming about... I in fact just purchased another shade of foundation and blush from their NEW cosmetic store (that portion of the website is finally working)... I didn't purchase my airbrush unit from there however... I found it on eBay, about $98.00 cheaper!





Originally Posted by *evenflo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I'm new here, but airbrushing is what got me on this site to start with. I love my system but want to know more too. Since you have been using it longer than me, can you tell me some tips? Can you use other brands of foundation? Anything would be helpful.Thanks Lots,

Evenflo

Hi, I also like the 02 cosmetics foundations, they provide a bit more coverage, you need to go to the 02cosmetics website, I would also check out the dinair website, they have a ton of cool products, makeup, and information! 
As for the warranty specifying that you may only use the Luminess makeup, I have used several others.... the actual airbrush is the SAME as others, very simple to take apart and clean, a couple pieces and a pin (which you can replace easily), and of course the air compressor (which has nothing to do with touching the makeup), there would really be no way for them to know whether you had used other makeup in it or not, it is just a way to get you to spend more money by only being able to purchase their products.... Don't get me wrong, I do like their foundations... but they are shear and I have also enjoyed others as well with better results... 02 cosmetics are one I like, they have both water based and silicone, so does dinair.

I am NOT telling anyone to do anything to VOID their warranty... I just know that the only damage you could do with any kind of foundation makeup or even tanner liquid would be to clog the actual sprayer which is easily rectified by cleaning the pin (also easy to do) and you could always replace a pin if need be at minimal cost.

Anyway, to answer your question... I really have not been using it for very long, in fact I just received it a little over a week ago, but I DO ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!



I have however done a lot of research prior to purchasing which is how I ended up buying it on eBay, and how I came across all the videos on UTube, etc... I was totally ready to play with this when I got it and I have had EXCELLENT results!!! The fun just keeps coming!

As far as tips... I did look like a clown a little bit at first with the blush (why I ordered another shade), but it really is in just applying a VERY small, slight amount... then go outside... look at yourself in REAL light and decide if you need more (this is of course for daytime application)... At night, the sky is the limit!!!! Going out in the evening I have found the airbrushing looks especially flawless!!! Good lighting I suppose!

Anyway, hope this helps... Like I said, I am new too, just excited so far with the results. I will keep you and everyone else here posted as I learn new stuff.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 18, 2008)

hey sim100. I will tell you that I don't know if u can use it with dry min. make-up. I did try to water down some liquid make-up and use it, DON'T TRY IT! It was a bad thing to do. I had to take the gun apart to clean out the gunk! then I had to remember how it went back together, whew I did it! it does make me wonder if the dry can be added to water, and if that would work though. I might try one of my 4 diff. powders and play with the tap water,LOL. It really does need to be the consistency of water when it goes in the gun. As for the Luminess make-up, it is mineral based.

thanks Sheila! I just discovered the store is up, and seeing as i didn't join the club, my prices will be alot higher,geez. what is your skin tone, and what color blush did you get? I noticed with the blush they sent with the kit, one drop is all that is needed for both cheeks. I really want complete coverage with staying power, no rubbing off, or little of it, I may have to check out other sites. i have medium to tan skin, hazel eyes and very black native american hair, but i have never liked bright blush, eyeshadows, etc. boy i wish they had eyeshadows too!


----------



## kshelia (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *evenflo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey sim100. I will tell you that I don't know if u can use it with dry min. make-up. I did try to water down some liquid make-up and use it, DON'T TRY IT! It was a bad thing to do. I had to take the gun apart to clean out the gunk! then I had to remember how it went back together, whew I did it! it does make me wonder if the dry can be added to water, and if that would work though. I might try one of my 4 diff. powders and play with the tap water,LOL. It really does need to be the consistency of water when it goes in the gun. As for the Luminess make-up, it is mineral based.
thanks Sheila! I just discovered the store is up, and seeing as i didn't join the club, my prices will be alot higher,geez. what is your skin tone, and what color blush did you get? I noticed with the blush they sent with the kit, one drop is all that is needed for both cheeks. I really want complete coverage with staying power, no rubbing off, or little of it, I may have to check out other sites. i have medium to tan skin, hazel eyes and very black native american hair, but i have never liked bright blush, eyeshadows, etc. boy i wish they had eyeshadows too!





Dinair.com has some beautiful eyeshadow colors, they even have videos showing how to apply them. I was thinking of purchasing some of their shadow colors.As for my skin tone, I am a fair-medium to tan in the summer with blond hair and blue eyes. Like you, I found out that one drop is enough with the blush (the hard way) I looked like a clown!!! But once you get the hang of it the blush goes on perfectly! I ordered the F2 (lightest foundation) and B1 blush (also the lightest blush) really so that I could blend the colors to lighten some of the darker medium shades. I love how simple it is to blend colors with this system. I also like a really light and natural looking blush.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 18, 2008)

hi, yea i am at the dinair site now, wow I think i might buy the 25. preview kit, plua a blush, eyeshadow, and maybe even a liner. wow, this is so cool. I hope their foundation has more coverage and stay put power. I'm thinking the glamour collection. after all, what girl could'nt use more glamour.


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kshelia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw the infomercial and then went to their website (which is getting better), slowly coming about... I in fact just purchased another shade of foundation and blush from their NEW cosmetic store (that portion of the website is finally working)... I didn't purchase my airbrush unit from there however... I found it on eBay, about $98.00 cheaper!






Hi, I also like the 02 cosmetics foundations, they provide a bit more coverage, you need to go to the 02cosmetics website, I would also check out the dinair website, they have a ton of cool products, makeup, and information!

As for the warranty specifying that you may only use the Luminess makeup, I have used several others.... the actual airbrush is the SAME as others, very simple to take apart and clean, a couple pieces and a pin (which you can replace easily), and of course the air compressor (which has nothing to do with touching the makeup), there would really be no way for them to know whether you had used other makeup in it or not, it is just a way to get you to spend more money by only being able to purchase their products.... Don't get me wrong, I do like their foundations... but they are shear and I have also enjoyed others as well with better results... 02 cosmetics are one I like, they have both water based and silicone, so does dinair.

I am NOT telling anyone to do anything to VOID their warranty... I just know that the only damage you could do with any kind of foundation makeup or even tanner liquid would be to clog the actual sprayer which is easily rectified by cleaning the pin (also easy to do) and you could always replace a pin if need be at minimal cost.

Anyway, to answer your question... I really have not been using it for very long, in fact I just received it a little over a week ago, but I DO ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!



I have however done a lot of research prior to purchasing which is how I ended up buying it on eBay, and how I came across all the videos on UTube, etc... I was totally ready to play with this when I got it and I have had EXCELLENT results!!! The fun just keeps coming!

As far as tips... I did look like a clown a little bit at first with the blush (why I ordered another shade), but it really is in just applying a VERY small, slight amount... then go outside... look at yourself in REAL light and decide if you need more (this is of course for daytime application)... At night, the sky is the limit!!!! Going out in the evening I have found the airbrushing looks especially flawless!!! Good lighting I suppose!

Anyway, hope this helps... Like I said, I am new too, just excited so far with the results. I will keep you and everyone else here posted as I learn new stuff.





thank you !!its seems to me very intresting but with a huge had ake!

am I right?

Originally Posted by *evenflo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey sim100. I will tell you that I don't know if u can use it with dry min. make-up. I did try to water down some liquid make-up and use it, DON'T TRY IT! It was a bad thing to do. I had to take the gun apart to clean out the gunk! then I had to remember how it went back together, whew I did it! it does make me wonder if the dry can be added to water, and if that would work though. I might try one of my 4 diff. powders and play with the tap water,LOL. It really does need to be the consistency of water when it goes in the gun. As for the Luminess make-up, it is mineral based.
thanks Sheila! I just discovered the store is up, and seeing as i didn't join the club, my prices will be alot higher,geez. what is your skin tone, and what color blush did you get? I noticed with the blush they sent with the kit, one drop is all that is needed for both cheeks. I really want complete coverage with staying power, no rubbing off, or little of it, I may have to check out other sites. i have medium to tan skin, hazel eyes and very black native american hair, but i have never liked bright blush, eyeshadows, etc. boy i wish they had eyeshadows too!





thank you!Im still dont know if it will be good for me..

I using in the wet method.. but I dont know if the hairbrush will be good for me.. its kind of professional thing?


----------



## Passion4U (Mar 18, 2008)

do you think you can use this on the body to hide things like scars, stretch marks, tattoos, and etc.?


----------



## kshelia (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Passion4U* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you think you can use this on the body to hide things like scars, stretch marks, tattoos, and etc.? Absolutely! I haven't tried the body stuff yet, but I am going to soon, the tanning sprays I think, or a bronzer. You can do body tattoos also. You should check out the Dinair website, they have a ton of information and different kinds of makeup.


----------



## frolic838 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had no idea such a thing existed. I'm going to check it out now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Mar 20, 2008)

I am saving up some money to buy the temptu airbrush system in hopes of starting a bridal makeup company. We'll see how it goes, saw them at the Chicago beauty show looks great!


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi. Have you tried the o2 Costmetics airbrush system. I have read that the Luminess compressor stopped working after a couple of months.

Are you still using Luminess and still loving it?


----------



## kshelia (Apr 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *HAZELLBOO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi. Have you tried the o2 Costmetics airbrush system. I have read that the Luminess compressor stopped working after a couple of months. Are you still using Luminess and still loving it?

_*
Yes, I am still using it and absolutely loving it!!!




I haven't tried the o2 airbrush, but I do use some of their foundations with my Luminess. As far as the compressor, so far mine is still working great! I haven't read about the compressors breaking (hope mine doesn't)... I will certainly let everyone know if it stops working, but so far so good.



*_

_*
*_


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Apr 19, 2008)

HI! Thanks for replying! ow I've confused myself even more. LO. I just came across the temptu. That one seems to be the industry leading airbrusher and makeup. I am going to try theirs. temptu.com


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Apr 19, 2008)

how much does this *Luminess Airbrush cost?*


----------



## justinlstanley (Apr 23, 2008)

Go with Temptu. Best product, best support, best choice. I bought a Temptu kit 2 years ago and now I can't stop talking about them!


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Apr 27, 2008)

Do you use Temptu everyday? I would like to use it at least once a week. I know it's a lot to ask, but could you send me a pict of yourself wearing Temptu? Just one cheek is enough! lol

hazellboo30 hotmail.com

Originally Posted by *justinlstanley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go with Temptu. Best product, best support, best choice. I bought a Temptu kit 2 years ago and now I can't stop talking about them! Do you use Temptu everyday? I would like to use it at least once a week. I know it's a lot to ask, but could you send me a pict of yourself wearing Temptu? Just one cheek is enough! lol

hazellboo30 hotmail.com

Originally Posted by *justinlstanley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go with Temptu. Best product, best support, best choice. I bought a Temptu kit 2 years ago and now I can't stop talking about them! Also, do you use the Temptu makeup, or your own?


----------



## justinlstanley (Apr 29, 2008)

I use it both on myself and my clients.

I will send a pic when I get the chance!

-Justin


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *justinlstanley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use it both on myself and my clients.I will send a pic when I get the chance!

-Justin

Thanks! Sorry, I meant do you use their foundations?

I have an appt to get airbrushed on the 15th at a bridal place to see what the coverage looks like and to get color matched.

Does Temptu offer free workshops? (You mentioned most places offer them in another post).

Originally Posted by *justinlstanley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use it both on myself and my clients.I will send a pic when I get the chance!

-Justin

thanks for the workshops link. ONe more question. Do you airbrush daily, or do you use regular makeup for the most part? I have Laura Mercier foundation as well, but the color isnt a perfect perfect match. What do you think of her foundation?


----------



## snerges (Mar 2, 2011)

I purchased the same sytem and love it


----------



## kd621 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aliciaesthetics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am saving up some money to buy the temptu airbrush system in hopes of starting a bridal makeup company. We'll see how it goes, saw them at the Chicago beauty show looks great!



Are you going to the show next week, I am going Sunday  I am getting a Temptu Pro machine when I take my classes with Koren in 2 weeks can't wait

Kathy


----------



## Ere Perez (Mar 12, 2011)

*[SIZE=10pt]Hello I have use An Airbrush makeup application is the only choice for that special occasion when you need to look stunning and not worry about your makeup streaking, fading or wearing off. See for yourself how it looks to be flawless. Thanks for sharing with us[/SIZE]*


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 13, 2011)

I am an airbrush make-up artist and I'll tell you right now, don't waste your money on Temptu.  There are so many things that suck about it, it's not even funny.  I have used them all, Kett Jett, Luminess, Stream, Dinair, Temptu, Mac..and private labels.  So, I know what works and I'm telling you guys, the best one right now for personal use that is affordable that you would not only be able to afford but ALSO get the best out of because you could be able to mix the colors together, unlike Temptu where you are limited to pods and only those colors in the pods.  Say you tan sometimes or when the weather changes and your skin color changes, don't you want to be able to have the ability to just mix and match your colors together and never have to worry about never matching again because really that doesn't exist with airbrush.  I use it everyday and sometimes my skin changes if I go tanning here or there, or use a self tanner, or whatever, but a few drops of a darker color in with my normal routine and BAM! (Like Emeral!, lol) I'm good to go! I want you guys to get the best of the best because I've had to find out the hard way and not only that, but I've gotten F'D OVER from some companies and gotten make up where I ended up BREAKING OUT all over and having ZITS, thank GOD I always try stuff on myself first because imagine if I would have used the stuff on my clients???  I would have been over before I even started!  "Oh don't go there, her make up gives you zits!"  You know?! 

Anyways, any questions, ask me!  I'm certified in Airbrush, I own like 3 different systems, lol.  I'm going to another seminar in the city (NYC) being run by KETT next month to learn new stuff, I suggest anyone who lives in the NJ/NYC/CT area to check it out and see if they would be interested in going to that, because it will be a lot of valuable information and plus they give you 100 dollars back redeemable for either make up or to put towards an airbrush kit, and right now, a Kett Jett is the leading Airbrush machine, google it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay lovies!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope I helped!!!

Kelly

www.changingfacesforever.com

check out my freshly started beauty blog on there!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GVanD (Apr 1, 2011)

Changing Faces, could you tell me what would be a better buy: Dinair or Kett? I would like to purchase an airbrush systsm, but not sure which one to get...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

I was just looking into Kett, the session is comming up soon right?  I decided against it for now since there is soo much I need to learn before hand.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just looking into Kett, the session is comming up soon right?  I decided against it for now since there is soo much I need to learn before hand.



Well, actually the first session would be good for you, the basic airbrush class because you would learn everything you need to know for the basics and you would be taught properly, and you get to use their machines, all they require is you bring your brushes.


----------



## tiarra (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the Temptu. My friend has one and I'm planning on getting one. I don't amticipated needing to blend foundation colors because I found one that's perfect for me. I also enjoy the blush and highlighter pods. I like that no product is left inside the machine, only the pod.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I dont like it because it doesnt work out well for me as a professional having to deal with all different skin tones and not being able to mix and match.. theres so many things i do that i wouldnt be able to do with a temptu.. besides mixing and matching colors.. i also add shimmer to certain colors, and mix blushes to create new colors and mix shimmer with blush and make my own bronzer colors depending on the person, etc etc and it wouldnt be good for me because my skin color always changes cuz i go tanning sometimes


----------



## trueface (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Kelley, what system do you recommend for a professional business.  I'm just looking into this approch, and I'm really excited about it. 

Thanks

Leigh


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *trueface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Kelley, what system do you recommend for a professional business.  I'm just looking into this approch, and I'm really excited about it.
> 
> ...



For a starter, dinair


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 2, 2011)

Totally agree with changingfaces - the Temptu is not for professionals because you can't mix makeup. But, then again lots of people love it because it's less hassle than the other systems. Remember that Temptu is a pod system so it looks really awesome but may not suit everyone. If you want versatility go with other systems but if you want hassle free, go with this. Oh - and Temptu makeup is silicone based - looks good but might irritate your skin. Dinair is pretty popular because they have great customer service and very good quality, water-based makeup. There are several great brands though so do your research and maybe pop into a salon/Sephora to try some out.


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Leigh - look into the MAC Air system which uses Iwata equipment (you get a discount if you do their course) or buy the Iwata equipment separately - they have many different compressors and airbrush guns all of which are a high standard.

That's just one suggestion and a good place to start - there are many other good brands too.


----------



## paulspnao (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news. This is something I am interested in, but haven't had the courage to try yet. got a much better price on it there. Now, I have had it for less than a week, I have been using it every morning and it is very, very quick and easy now, even goes on much faster than my old routine with my mineral powders.


----------



## elfwitchy (Oct 24, 2011)

hi, thanks for the info, buuuuut as a 46 yr old i do have some wrinkles and just watched a vid on Dinair system and it was great until she said "well of course if you have wrinkles basically forget it". I,m not looking for miracles (maybe i am) but surely there is some product that will that can help us feel better or is it just reserved for the much younger geration.    Thanks


----------



## Daniela08 (Nov 22, 2011)

too much money, dont bother.  You can get the same effect with Mac makeup


----------



## Makeupmafia1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello! Just wanted to let you know that dinair has a 30 day risk free trial for $29.95 if you don't like it you send it back with in that 30 day time period and get your money back. If you do end up keeping it they charge your card $49.95 (?) 50 bucks a month for five months. It's 50 more then if you buy it out right but you get a chance to test it out before you commit. I'll be honest I got mine last Wed. I'm liking it because it's quicker then traditional methods but the glamor foundation they offer sucks. Just got the paramedical today in the mail so I'll be testing that out later. Good luck if you choose this method.


----------



## Makeupmafia1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dinair glamor works great on "mature" skin just mix in the moist and dewy in with your foundation. You won't cover the wrinkles but you will even skin tone and give the skin a fresh look. Stay away from any shimmer! It wil make the wrinkles stand out and bring out the fine lines(disco ball look) I have been testing out different methods on my mother in law.lol she's now addicted to spray tans lmao. I've created a monster(in law)


----------



## sara145wilson (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes air brush makeup is good,

But it is quite expensive.


----------



## Makeupmafia1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutly! The best way I found to cover tattoos is with the paramedical color (orange highlight) this gets rid of the contrast between light and dark,shadows ect. From there choose a foundation that matches best. Stench marks are best concealed with self tanner and(or) foundation. Hopes this helps xoxo


----------



## Makeupmafia1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Btw I not in love with dinair foundation it's all I had to work with at last Sunday's shoot. Broke ass girl tryin to make a dollar out of fifteen cents. If you can't but it now do like the rest of us and wait till' taxes come in lmao your welcom. And ya can bet I won't be buyin these super expensive foundations once there done I've already started mixing and thinning out my Mac colors. Take that dinair glad my Momma don't raise no fool lol


----------



## Makeupmafia1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Btw I not in love with dinair foundation it's all I had to work with at last Sunday's shoot. Broke ass girl tryin to make a dollar out of fifteen cents. If you can't but it now do like the rest of us and wait till' taxes come in lmao your welcom. And ya can bet I won't be buyin these super expensive foundations once there done I've already started mixing and thinning out my Mac colors. Take that dinair glad my Momma don't raise no fool lol


----------



## satojoko (Mar 18, 2012)

I've heard many people who have bought the Luminesse Air system end up very unhappy. Clogged styluses which wind up broken very soon after purchase, too small of a cup, very expensive refills, broken/weak compressors, inability to get out of their 'auto buy', and customer service that really sucks. I personally would never in a million years buy one. If I was going to buy an airbrush system, I'd buy a proper compressor and stylus, for sure. Definitely not some 'seen on tv' junk. That's too much money to be flushing down the toilet with a company that doesn't care about it's customers. I'd suggest that anybody who's looking for an airbrush system to hit YouTube to watch reviews on different REAL airbrush and compressor companies. I've done the same and wound up with a lot of great info. As a result, I know which type of compressor and airbrush I'll be buying in the future, and what's important to look for.


----------



## FoundationLover (Mar 19, 2012)

I understand that it can give you a better result, but I don't want to put up with all the hassle of an airbrush foundation. Have yet to see a convenient and fast airbrusher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wujixian001 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have had it for less than a week, I have been using it every morning and it is very, very quick and easy now, I just came across the temptu,thanks


----------



## wujixian001 (Mar 28, 2012)

i have bought it already


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

I actually bought the Luminess Air about.. Omg, 2-3 years ago but at the time it was too time consuming to put together/clean/figure out for me when all I wanted was some foundation so I ended up returning it. I do have to admit, it was a lot of fun to use the shimmery bronzer and turn my friends into golden statues! Lol


----------



## AmandaMikelle (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with the Dinair makeup? I've got it, and it seems like it cracks after being applied under the eyes, and after you build a couple layers, no matter how dry it is, it can smear off if being rubbed too hard. I do apply moisturizer before using it, because I've noticed if I don't, the entire thing looks cracked and flaky and just plain gross. Has this happened for anyone else? Or am I just doing something wrong?

Could I use a different airbrush makeup for this machine?


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Aug 30, 2012)

I have noticed with Dinair my face gets extremely dry. And this is with putting on moisturizer (expensive) and making sure my face is clean and ready for the makeup.. Temptu seems to work better on me... Probably just depends on the person but I will tell you I was extremely disappointed with the Dinair.


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Sep 6, 2012)

I had the same problem. With the Dinair (For me) I really have to prep and prime my face beforehand. ALSO, instead of giving up on it all together I ordered some different colors and found my perfect match in Olive Beige. Now it looks totally different.. I still put on moisturizer and toner before hand, then primer, then add one drop of the moist and dewey in the airbrush gun.. That makes a world of difference. I've got a routine down now and it seems to be working.. I also loveeeeeeeeeee the Temptu. I use it on days where I am going to the gym and hot days when I know my makeup will stay put.. It's nice to go back and forth between the two.


----------



## Michelle Harris (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes - you really have to prep and prime the skin when using water-based airbrush makeup if you have dry skin. Dinair has their own line of moisturizer but you can use anything.


----------



## Beautylicious4u (Dec 18, 2012)

HI girlies! yeh iv seen airbrushing done on some1 but not tried it myself but  i must say the results were brill it jus gives u a much more flawless finish.  I thnk i mite jus invest in  one myself. thnx girls.


----------



## TINALRICHARD (Dec 27, 2012)

I hope you enjoy the Dinair if that's the one you get! I've had the best luck with that one and I own all of them... Dinair leaves a great finish on the skin... I will say that I used it for 3 months and then went back to my brushes and regular foundation routine... I am sure I will pull it out eventually to use... Just back in to the habit of getting out of the house fast and to work! Let me know how you like it!


----------

